# 16v - ITB's freshened up...



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Just wanted to share my set-up and pics of my 16v ITB set-up.

Some before and after pics of my engine bay Joe Zeeuw and I did over the winter.
I will post up older progress pics if anyone is interested in seeing them.


























































































Sweet bracket for the MS stuff under the knee bolster



























































































Few outside shots... older ones but same


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

Holy clean-up batman! Well done.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks very nice. There are some cool touches that I like.

Fuel lines run through the frame rail? With fittings welded on?









Custom vacuum canister?


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah I made a little custom vacuum manifold, looks like this..









Fuel lines were ran like this..


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

100x better
I love what you did with the fuel lines.
What did you do for a fuel filter though?
And where did you get that catch can?


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

The fuel filter is back by the fuel pump now.


----------



## vr666gli (Apr 23, 2006)

very nicelly done


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

rabbot16v said:


> 100x better
> I love what you did with the fuel lines.
> What did you do for a fuel filter though?
> And where did you get that catch can?


Oh and the catch can was made by Joe, copied something similar


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

watching this, need it for inspiration to clean up my bay. 

Amazig work man :thumbup:


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

what air filters are those??


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

cosmo50cc said:


> what air filters are those??


they are just some Uni-Filters


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

_Very_ nice, well thought out, and awesome attention to detail.:thumbup:
How is the heater hose connected to the coolant flange at the side of the head.
Just looks like a plastic sleeve over the end of the hose.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Really nice job, Looks awesome. Any better pics of your radiator setup.

I need to mock up my engine in my shell and fit my mainfold to see how much room i have for a rad. If you dont mind sharing the specs on that radiator it would save me some time not having to mock it all up


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

That vacuum manifold is nice. Care to make another one?


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

16ValveInside said:


> _Very_ nice, well thought out, and awesome attention to detail.:thumbup:
> How is the heater hose connected to the coolant flange at the side of the head.
> Just looks like a plastic sleeve over the end of the hose.


they are made by a company called "Gates" they are heat shrink type clamps


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

airplanewrencher said:


> Really nice job, Looks awesome. Any better pics of your radiator setup.
> 
> I need to mock up my engine in my shell and fit my mainfold to see how much room i have for a rad. If you dont mind sharing the specs on that radiator it would save me some time not having to mock it all up


the radiator is a stock older rabbit radiator without the overflow bottle. I copied a fan shroud from Joe and used that to mount it to the car to tuck it in some.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

VWn00b said:


> That vacuum manifold is nice. Care to make another one?


i could if you were really interested in one.


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

Exactly what I want to do when I start my build. Still stripping to car for the past year


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

do you have a picture of where you located the vaccum manifold? Set up is sick. I may be interested in one as well.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

slatermvp said:


> do you have a picture of where you located the vaccum manifold? Set up is sick. I may be interested in one as well.












you can see the manifold in this pic.. 
it mounts to 2 lower right bolts that bolt the intake on


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

wow really impressive !!!! very very nice work done there! i really like it clean ! im doing about the same thing with my 16vT on MS and those pics might get handy  my current setup looks a bit like your wirings and hoses before the refresh , all messy and stuff but im preparing a complete shave and tuck , wish me luck lol 

the heat shrink sleeves/clamps things do look pretty good !!! where are they from ? 
also wondering what is the black kinda ring on the big vacc line in this last picture ? 
are those brake lines chromed or just very shiny steel ? 

once again really nice work !!! and very love the details


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

a company call "GATES" make the heat shrink clamps. 

that is a vacuum check valve you see, the brake lines are SS


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

sorry just noticed you already said where the shrinks were from few posts up... 

okay check valve , this is what i thought , since everything is so clean why havent you used a check valve directly on your vacc manifold? sure it is slick but just wondering , is this a factory hose from some other engine with a AN fitting clamped on ? 

nice for the brake lines , are they a bitch to bend ? ill go SS for mine then , looks so nice , will def look pimp on my satin black bay


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

vdubbin0. said:


> you can see the manifold in this pic..
> it mounts to 2 lower right bolts that bolt the intake on


 wow completely missed it but I think thats what you were going for.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

slatermvp said:


> wow completely missed it but I think thats what you were going for.


 Yup you are correct. Kinda wishing I would of hid the catch can now, but its so cool. Hard to put it out of site.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

really diggin that fuel line routing, nice :thumbup:


----------



## this is my new username (Apr 11, 2006)

would you be interested in making and selling one of those vaccum manifolds?


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

this is my new username said:


> would you be interested in making and selling one of those vaccum manifolds?


 sure PM me if your interested


----------



## this is my new username (Apr 11, 2006)

vdubbin0. said:


> sure PM me if your interested


 pm sent


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

ended up making a couple of manifolds if anyone is interested in one. 
I had to make one for someone and made a couple extra while i was at it.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

josh's old car looking better than ever!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Really nice build. Simple and effective. 

Love the cleaned up bay. Motor looks great. Hoping my ITB setup looks as clean. Well done. 


Car looks good too. Really spot on! :thumbup: LE5A color code? 

Curious what size wheel combo the BBMs are? Looks perfect.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Fast929 said:


> Really nice build. Simple and effective.
> 
> Love the cleaned up bay. Motor looks great. Hoping my ITB setup looks as clean. Well done.
> 
> ...


 
thanks man :beer: 

BBS's are 15 x 7, has 1.5" lips on them though 165/50-15 tires 
Yeah i think that is the correct color code


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks great. I like the slightly tucked look. Clean. 

I'm rocking the early westy as well.  It's so nice to see a clean driver. As much as I love show cars, it's still nice to see something someone actually still drives. 


How's that ITB motor been for you? I'm shooting for 220-230whp with mine. It's slightly over the top for a street car. :laugh:


----------



## pnavarro (May 17, 2009)

This is exactly why I love vw's... :thumbup:


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

sweet clean set up dude. love it. looking to do this to my gli.:thumbup:


----------

